
HDMI 2.1 released: 10K resolution, dynamic HDR, and FreeSync-like game smoothing - kungfudoi
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3239026/components-graphics/hdmi-21-spec-10k-resolution-dynamic-hdr.html
======
mtgx
FreeSync-like? Why not just FreeSync? I assume it's another way for the HDMI
group to charge extra royalty.

